# Diamondback DBR WCF Vertex Carbon frame shelf life?



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey all,I saw an old 95 DBR wcf vertex on craigslist and was wondering if it has a shelf life being the combination of carbon and steel? I know that carbon fiber bikes have a shelf life and was wondering if its the same with these 20 year old DBs? I really like these older frames for some reason but want something that'll last me for many years to come.

The guy wants $600 and it appears to be in really nice condition, and am pretty sure it has the XT components etc., however bicyclebluebook.com says that it is only worth around $300 in excellent condition. Does $600 seem like a fair price at all, because it doesn't sound like it is worth that much.

What do you guys think? Thanks for your time and help! I really appreciate it!
--Gordon


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Not too familiar with this model, but I did Google it for a quick look. I am assuming that the carbon tubes are bonded to the steel? If so these do tend to come unglued, literally. (i.e. Vitus, Alan etc.) Since all carbon will eventually break down you have probably answered your own question, if you are looking for a rider then maybe an all steel bike wold be better.


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah thats what I was thinking.... Its already 20 years old as well. I found a diamondback DBR v-link for 100 bucks that I think I might go with instead. It seems to be in really nice condition. Anyone know about these? Its a 1998 and is white with a blue sticker. Maybe some orange in there as well. It looks pretty cool.

Gordon


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, that DBR isn't worth that much.

... And which Craigslist was that bike on?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a WCF frame hanging up in the garage. 

I can't speak to the specific issue of the bonding giving way, mine copped a rock into the down tube at the junction of the BB lug and carbon downtube. It put a dent in the frame in both the steel and carbon. I retired it partially because of the dent and also because I had bought a replacement frame (the WCF was a single speed build at that point and the new frame was SS specific). I was going to build it up once I had the new SS frame on the road but because of the dent, I just hung it up.

Shame, because I really loved the way it handled and the groovy purple tint over woven carbon.

And $600 is a premium price for one of those, regardless of how highly I rate them, unless it had about $550 worth of parts on it.

A friend of mine was a triathlete and he had a Giant Cadex. Same thing, carbon main tubes, and I think aluminium lugs. One the way to a triathlon interstate, the vibrations and the heat of the Australian summer sun conspired against him and the frame let go, leaving him with a carbon tube clamped into the towball rack and a rather munted frame dragging behind by the brake cable.

The V-Link was a good bike in it's day. Check the condition of the suspension pivots and rear shock.

Grumps


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

It is in the Philly craigslist. I think I'm going to pass on it, because talking the guy down to a price (which would be near impossible in itself) might not be worth it because I want something that'll last.

I think I am going to wait for a steel vertex TR or a steel axis or apex. I have an aluminum vertex TA from 1995 in yellow however it has a cracked headtube. 

Anyone know anyone trying to sell or get rid of their steel vertex TR frames or Axis or Apex? I'd definitely be an interested buyer. I loved the geometry on the aluminum vertex, and people say that those steel DBs have a really nice ride.

Gordon


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Gordon, Also keep your eye out for the DBR Ti from that era, Ive had one for more than 20 years, it's a great riding frame, that's sometimes overlooked on Craigslist, and Ebay.


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

I heard thats a great frame! The guy said he'd do $300. I think he may be in a rush. If I can get him down to $200 would that sound like a deal? I mean XT components, etc would be great! Theres also a 98 v-link 1.2 DBR for sale for $100 near me. 

I think they both look like great bikes but I'm leaning toward the WCF if I can get it for $200 and then just keep my eye out for an apex, axis, or steel vertex frame while the carbon WCF withers away. 

What should I look for in terms of cracking, dents and damage on the WCF frame? Carbon is new to me so I wouldn't know what to look for. Any help in this aspect would be much appreciated!!

Thanks guys! Your help is AWESOME!
Gordon


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey just saw a 1991 diamondback axis with full shimano on craigslist for $400. I like the fact that it has the true temper cromoly frame with full shimano XT. Are the older axis's just as good as the 95 and so on? Like the same geometry?

The only thing that may be a problem is its an 18.5 in frame and I'm 5'9 with a 31 inseam. I sat on an older used 18" iron horse bike at a bike store and really liked it. Do you think the 18.5 in frame will be too big if I plan on using it as mostly an XC bike but also AM as well?

All these old DBRs are so cool I don't know which one would suit my needs best.

Thanks guys!
Gordon


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Gordon_075 said:


> What should I look for in terms of cracking, dents and damage on the WCF frame? Carbon is new to me so I wouldn't know what to look for. Any help in this aspect would be much appreciated!!


The steel lugs are fine, the carbon tubes are fine. The "problem" point is the join between the two.

Check the joins for any cracking in the paint around the joins that might indicate the bonding has let go with time. Otherwise, any cracking along the carbon, and also generally feel the carbon tubes to make sure they're round, and haven't been compressed in a bike stand or bike rack.

Not sure about the earlier Axis models in terms of geometry. I've had experience with the mid 90s stuff. Also, I'm 6' and I normally ride a (nominal) 18 inch. A 22-23 inch top tube seems to suit me, with a 100mm stem give or take 10-15mm depending on frame angles. My DBRs have all been 18", for what it's worth.

Grumps


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I can see where the joint would be the weakest point. It seems like it'd be extremely difficult to get carbon and steel to combine and strong which makes me weary even if the frame is immaculate.

Anyone have any experience with DBR Team Issues? The yellow hardtails? Ones for sale for $600 OBO near me. A little out of my price range but its got a lot of nice stuff like mavic composite wheels and XT components. It seems like a great bike with its MSRP being $2500. I believe it also has an aluminum frame which I'm a little weary about. And it is the 18" frame.

Does diamondback measure their frames C to C or C to T? My cracked DBR TA was 17" C to T but bikepedia has the only sizes listed as 16", 18" and 20". A little clarification would be great but I'm guessing when they listed the sizes they were measuring C of bb to C of tb.

Sorry I have so many questions but I do find these old bikes extremely sexy... even though some of them are from the year after I was born.

Thanks!


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Two points: I have a '96 WCF 4.0 that I use as my commuter bike, but it served for many years as my primary ride. It climbs like a goat. I check it for cracks every time I wash it (as with all my bikes). The thing is tough as nails....unlike a certain trek roadbike I once had that was constructed on the same idea. I knew several others who bought WCFs of level or another during those years, and I don't know of any failures whatsoever. Doesn't mean they don't happen, but I think DB built these right. Second, I have a '98 Team Issue. I built it up from the frame, so I can't speak to the component set up. This frame and a Kona Kula (also Easton Ultralight) are the only thing that kept me from swearing off Aluminum hardtails back in the day. Both are light and fast but take the edge off like a steel frame. The big difference between the DBR and the Kona is the monster brace at the chainstays and bottom bracket. 

You can't go wrong with either of these bikes, in my opinion. 

As far as sizing, Both are 18" and I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam. They fit me well. However, I also have a '90 Axis, and it's supposed to be a 17" but it fits like a 15". I love the bike (Pawn Shop find for $55, still had the original tires, rotten as old bannanas), but it has become my wife's ride, as I just can't fit myself on it. Moral of the story: 90's DB sizing appears to depend on the model year.


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah the 16in C to C/17'' C to T vertex frame felt a little bit cramped but still not bad. I really want to see this team issue. Its a 1998 and its in supposed "excellent" condition. What would be a fair price for this?

Supposedly its got really nice Mavic Composite rims which drop the bikes weight to 19.5lbs.

Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bought a WCF 6.0 frame from 1996 off ebay today. Paid 80 bucks. Looks like it should be decent. I'm excited to take my cracked frame off my dbr vertex ta and put on this new one!

Hope this welded carbon lasts a long time but I think it will! Or hope atleast! I'll be sure to post pics!

Also just bought a 1994 barracuda a2e for $210 on cl... I thought it was a great deal. Stx components and a nice cromoly steel frame from before they were made by ross. I'll post pics of that too!!!!

Gordon


----------



## Mangrove Jack (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought a Diamond Back WCF Vertex in 1995 and have put very many miles on it. I still have it and use it. It is an excellent bike with excellent Shimano XT components (except for the brakes which are LX, but still very good) - far superior in durability and longevity than is currently produced. Absolutely no issues with the frame or it's bonding. It has an amazing feel for a hard tail. I still enjoy riding it both on and off road.


----------

